# BT Micro in Central FL



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Former Micro owner here. They are cool little skiffs.


----------



## Chasewiese (Jul 18, 2020)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Former Micro owner here. They are cool little skiffs.


Thank you, and that they are, I wanted the mosquito as I see you have, its always been my dream boat but it wouldn't fit in my garage so had to make a sacrifice.


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome and I Just sold my 2020 Micro. Best Little skiff i have ever been on. Eats up chop for a little skiff and poled effortlessly. Sad to see her go, just needed a little more room.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Chasewiese said:


> Year in fishing with my Beavertail Micro, coming from gheenoes its a fantastic boat for fly fishing. Living somewhat near the lagoon I take her out every chance I can qnd it never disappoints!
> 
> I'm here looking to obtain new knowledge of fly fishing and experiences from others, can't ever learn enough! Here's my boat and a pic actually from yesterday fishing in a new area in Jacksonville.
> View attachment 189822
> ...


I love the way those boats look and their simplicity but still have some creature comforts. I too have a Gheenoe right now that will hopefully hold me over until next year. Enjoy!


----------



## Chasewiese (Jul 18, 2020)

Bertrand said:


> Welcome and I Just sold my 2020 Micro. Best Little skiff i have ever been on. Eats up chop for a little skiff and poled effortlessly. Sad to see her go, just needed a little more room.


Was yours the white one? If so man I tried getting that sold for you by 3 of my friends, none would commit.


----------



## Chasewiese (Jul 18, 2020)

STR said:


> I love the way those boats look and their simplicity but still have some creature comforts. I too have a Gheenoe right now that will hopefully hold me over until next year. Enjoy!


There are plenty of days I miss my LT10 but I do love this too, such q difficult decision haha.


----------



## EFraz (Oct 18, 2021)

Welcome, awesome setup!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Current BT Micro owner here, love this skiff. I'm in south Brevard County.


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Very nice skiff.


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

Chasewiese said:


> Was yours the white one? If so man I tried getting that sold for you by 3 of my friends, none would commit.











This was the Lil Jenny


----------



## Samwheeler69 (Dec 13, 2018)

ill go ahead and say it, go head and take the trolling motor off, nothing good comes from them when fly fishing


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

SS06 said:


> Current BT Micro owner here, love this skiff. I'm in south Brevard County.


I assume you run that boat in the irl? Do you have to pick your days, since we get whitecaps fairly often up in the North end of the irl?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats a nice red looks healthy 👍 my Father-in-law caught several nice reds last week including one jaguar red 😁👍


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have not had it out on a day that I encountered whitcaps. Have run back to the ramp a few times in a moderate chop and I'm impressed with its capability and how dry it is.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

SS06 said:


> I have not had it out on a day that I encountered whitcaps. Have run back to the ramp a few times in a moderate chop and I'm impressed with its capability and how dry it is.


That's always been my ultimate question on these kinds of boats. What if a summer storm whips up and you ventured out too far from the ramp. Thanks for the response.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

loganlogan said:


> That's always been my ultimate question on these kinds of boats. What if a summer storm whips up and you ventured out too far from the ramp. Thanks for the response.


Storms should be a concern for anyone running a skiff of any size because you really never know how bad it’s actually going to get. I personally would seek shoreline shelter if it’s not behind me and I can’t out run it. Been caught in boats bigger than the biggest skiff in the bay in storms that made us wish we’d stayed put until it blew over. Weather is certainly a real concern when running these micro skiffs.


----------



## IHDCJK3 (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Chasewiese (Jul 18, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> I assume you run that boat in the irl? Do you have to pick your days, since we get whitecaps fairly often up in the North end of the irl?


I dont worry too much about the storms, don't mistake that for ignoring them but If one comes ill usually get close to shoreline qnd hang out till it passes then continue to fish. But it also handles some pretty decent white caps, one time I was cruising 25 in some heavy white caps and no issues, my fiance was gonna kill me if I didn't get back to the ramp, we were not prepared for rain lol.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Chasewiese said:


> I dont worry too much about the storms, don't mistake that for ignoring them but If one comes ill usually get close to shoreline qnd hang out till it passes then continue to fish. But it also handles some pretty decent white caps, one time I was cruising 25 in some heavy white caps and no issues, my fiance was gonna kill me if I didn't get back to the ramp, we were not prepared for rain lol.


Right now I'm in a little kayak and have to really plan my days in around wind and rain. 25 in white caps is very reasonable. Do you have a Bimini top now? Lol


----------



## Chasewiese (Jul 18, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> Right now I'm in a little kayak and have to really plan my days in around wind and rain. 25 in white caps is very reasonable. Do you have a Bimini top now? Lol


Sorry never noticed this, yea I understand I used to kayak fish a lot! And no I do not have a Bimini, I thought about building one for it but just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## rdf0004 (May 23, 2018)

Nice skiff!


----------

